# Working



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, i just thought i would make a thread for people to post what they are currently doing as far as work, just to get an idea as to how the economy is doing in everyones area. Maybe i am bored, I just finished the first of several good sized houses (450 sheets) that me and one other guy do together. They are about 2 weeks apart and it took us a week to do this first one so we are looking at having every other week off other than very small jobs. Plus they are a few hours away from where we live so we stay at a motel while we do them, they are in Nashville so about a 3-4 hour drive. The footage price is not great but not bad either, i just wish they had one a week for us. Probably look around the area next time to see if we can find anything else in the area but i had a few tiny jobs at home i needed to get out of the way for now. Like i said, this is just a general thread if anyone wanted to yak about their current project or complain about not having one, thanks.


----------

